# Childhood Misconceptions



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 30, 2015)

When you were a kid did you often believe in things for no reason or believe certain things you know now to be completely untrue? I'd love to hear about them!

Some of my favorite childhood misconceptions was that I thought "Land-Sharks" were a real thing. Like I had no idea where they would have lived or how they would have survived, but I was terrified they were real and out to get me.

I also thought that all of my Barbies and dolls would get out and walk around when I went to sleep.(thanks Toy Story) So I often tied them up or taped the drawers I kept them in shut so they couldn't come out and murder me or something. (I might have also snuck in the room while my family watch Child's Play and some doll related Twilight Zones....)

So yeah, what kind of things did you believe as a child? They don't have to be bad things like the ones I can remember.


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 30, 2015)

As a child, I was always afraid that the kidnapper from "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" would come after me.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 30, 2015)

I kept thinking Pacifidlog WAS built on top of a town of Corsolas. It didn't hit until I played the remakes that what she said was hilariously out of context. What she said after that was a line suggesting the whole thing was a LIE!


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought the 'D' in Disney was a 'G'. I always wondered why it wasn't pronounced 'Gisney'


----------



## Azza (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought that a foe was some sort of twig off a tree. I can thank ice age for that.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 30, 2015)

I used to actually LIKE Dude What Would Happen.

My GOD did TVTropes help me realize that the show sucks Tirek's left monkey claw.


----------



## Hai (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought Donald Trump was fictional - just like Mister Monopoly - because I saw them both together at The Simpsons


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 30, 2015)

Hai said:


> I thought Donald Trump was fictional - just like Mister Monopoly - because I saw them both together at The Simpsons



I thought he wasn't real because I thought it was a name for Donald Duck farting, which i found hilarious when I was like, 5


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 30, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I thought he wasn't real because I thought it was a name for Donald Duck farting, which i found hilarious when I was like, 5



I never even THOUGHT about Donald Trump until about early 2015, when I kept seeing pictures of how he was such a joke.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 30, 2015)

umm getting back on topic...
I used to actually think that if you swallowed your gum it would stay in your stomach for 7 years

oh! and that my teddy bears would talk to me if it was quiet and there was no one around like
"I KNOW YOU CAN HEAR ME, JUST SAY SOMETHINNNNGGG!!"


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 30, 2015)

When I was super young I thought drinking from someone else's glass could get me pregnant. 

don't remember why...


----------



## MrFrond (Aug 30, 2015)

The only childhood misconceptions I can think of are all Pokemon related. I was a gullible child very, VERY into those games and VERY, VERY into legendaries so I'd believe every lie about acquiring them.
Like...Who didn't believe that whole "Mew is under the truck by the S.S. Anne?" story? I know I'd always make sure to faint so the S.S. Anne didn't leave.
There was also this really wild tale that catching all the Unown + Entei could grant you an in-game wish, and I thought I could get Mew that way. Ah naivety.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought if you kissed someone on their wedding day it would get them pregnant, because every wedding we went to a couple of months later the bride would 'magically' have a baby... Now you know kids.







This actually played out in my stupidity when we had a play we did in kindergarten about a wedding. When I got home I ran to my mom and yelled 'MOM, I GOT MARRIED TODAY AND I DIDN'T EVEN GET PREGNAT YET!' What every parent of a five year old wants to hear... ~.~


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 30, 2015)

i thought cartoons were real when i watched totally spies 
like i thought there were people who looked like that ?? idk


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 30, 2015)

I also thought transferring Miis to your Wii Remote would make them real. If it was true, Miis would rule the world. People have FAR more Miis than other family members.


----------



## Tao (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought that if you took the plug out of the bath whilst you were still in it you would get sucked down the drain.

I did it for so long that even now I know that's stupid, I still won't take out the plug until I'm out of it.






Plus there's always that thought in the back of my mind of "but what if it really is possible!?"


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 30, 2015)

I used to think quicksand was something I was going to encounter many times in my life and I was afraid of it.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 30, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I used to think quicksand was something I was going to encounter many times in my life and I was afraid of it.



But instead, it's financial problems!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought reality tv was real.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

Ghosts.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 30, 2015)

MyLifeIsCake said:


> I thought if you kissed someone on their wedding day it would get them pregnant, because every wedding we went to a couple of months later the bride would 'magically' have a baby... Now you know kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to think that too... XD


----------



## dudeabides (Aug 30, 2015)

I watched the Poltergeist movie (the first one) when I was a little kid and there was a boy in it who was attacked by a stuffed clown doll... and guess what my grandmother had sitting in a little chair in the same room she would have me spend the weekend in.  :0  at least I haven't been scared like that by something imaginary since.


----------



## Llust (Aug 30, 2015)

i thought sex was just cuddling for hours >< i was really gullible when i was younger--i used to watch the simpsons and there was this scene where donuts started raining. i didnt understand the dialogue bc i was obviously a kid, but for a few weeks after that i was paranoid that it was going to rain donuts irl


----------



## Sona (Aug 30, 2015)

The doll thing though oml
When I was a kid, I went to this camp and this girl told me scary stories about dolls killing people and after that, to this day, they freak me out LOL

I'm such a sad person  soz


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2015)

Captain Crazy Chicken said:


> I also thought transferring Miis to your Wii Remote would make them real. If it was true, Miis would rule the world. People have FAR more Miis than other family members.



I thought that too


Oh yeah, when I was little, I thought if you step on the drain for the shower, you would get sucked into a sewer and you could never get back home Dx


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2015)

I used to be too scared to step on street drains because some kid told me that you could step on the lid and make it break, causing you to fall in and never come out. 

I was afraid of it so long that even now I flinch slightly when I step on them.


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Aug 30, 2015)

i though that the earth moved closer to the sun in summer and further away in winter, thus explaining the seasons.  

im stupid, i know.


----------



## Esphas (Aug 30, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I also thought that all of my Barbies and dolls would get out and walk around when I went to sleep.(thanks Toy Story) So I often tied them up or taped the drawers I kept them in shut so they couldn't come out and murder me or something. (I might have also snuck in the room while my family watch Child's Play and some doll related Twilight Zones....)


lol when i was really young my mother told me a similar scenario that my soft toys would come to life while i sleep lmao. it terrified me haha


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 30, 2015)

Esphas said:


> lol when i was really young my mother told me a similar scenario that my soft toys would come to life while i sleep lmao. it terrified me haha



it was the opposite w/ me 
I WANTED them to talk to me


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2015)

toys coming to life when i went to sleep. Im still horrified by them...especially that chucky cheese doll that i had... it sleeps deep in my closet.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 31, 2015)

riummi said:


> toys coming to life when i went to sleep. Im still horrified by them...especially that chucky cheese doll that i had... it sleeps deep in my closet.



I had an american girl doll that i just HAD TO HAVE, cause she had red hair and freckles like me, but she started creeping me out so bad I kept her hidden in my closet and couldn't sleep if my closet was open cause I was scared she'd get out... it's so common that "human-like" but not quite human things scare me...


----------



## Big Matt9685 (Aug 31, 2015)

I think at one point there was an alien under my bed when I went to bed when I was like 8.  Even though my bed doesn't have enough space to fit someone down there, I still believed it.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 31, 2015)

when I was a child for some reason I thought that the age of 17 is actually old, and I thought that a human's lifespan ends at the age of 100. I also thought that married people hug in order to have children and that if a person's ear got cut off they die. I remember when I was studying for a science test once I though if I wished enough I could fly, like float in the air :/


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> I thought the 'D' in Disney was a 'G'. I always wondered why it wasn't pronounced 'Gisney'



More like Gisnep

When I was younger, I used to believe that America was never bad. That's not completely true.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 31, 2015)

I didn't believe in dinosaurs up to when we started reading about them in 1st or 2nd grade... i just thought they sounded too sci-fi to be true lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

also I didn't know that there were kids in america. like. I probably would get that if I thought about it but I never did so whenever I thought about the usa i imagined a lot of white, fat adults with ugly caps :/ sorry


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 31, 2015)

I actually thought for some reason the boogie man was made out of boogers ..


----------



## HelloPrince (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought that the scarabs from The Mummy were a real thing and I was so scared for about three years or ANYTHING that crawled or scurried fast along the ground. 
I also thought that video game characters actually got lonely in their games when you didn't play with them so I spent hours "keeping my characters company."


----------



## Astro Cake (Sep 1, 2015)

I thought Siberia was a country in eastern Europe.


----------



## disneydorky (Sep 1, 2015)

I used to think that the red light in automatic toilets was an eye that watched you. I thought the computer scanned the room when it turned on. I was afraid of the "dragon that lived under escalators" and so I always had to leap off at either end to avoid getting sucked into his chamber. I was deathly afraid of the big fork lifts in hardware stores. My older siblings told me lots of machines would attack or scan me.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 1, 2015)

I was told couples were supposed to pray to god to have a baby. Apparently not :/


----------



## riummi (Sep 1, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I was told couples were supposed to pray to god to have a baby. Apparently not :/



Omg xD I thought this too in elementary


----------



## oswaldies (Sep 1, 2015)

When I was like 3 I thought I was male because I was in a male body and here's what I thought


Spoiler: A Bit Disturbing






Spoiler: No Like It's Extremely Strange






Spoiler: Last Spoiler



I thought girls peed out of their butts








​


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 1, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I had an american girl doll that i just HAD TO HAVE, cause she had red hair and freckles like me, but she started creeping me out so bad I kept her hidden in my closet and couldn't sleep if my closet was open cause I was scared she'd get out... it's so common that "human-like" but not quite human things scare me...



The correct term for that would be uncanny valley, in case you're curious and want to put a name to the fear. I have the same fear which is why most dolls creep me out. ;___;


----------



## dragonair (Sep 1, 2015)

when i was younger i always thought if you ate the bones in chicken and things like that it would go through to your legs and make you taller.... (thankfully i was never able to test that theory out lmao)
also, my sister would always tell me that jet planes were cloud makers and i believed that for a really long time ; v ;


----------



## Albuns (Sep 1, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> When I was like 3 I thought I was male because I was in a male body and here's what I thought
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A Bit Disturbing
> ...



No, here's something more disturbing...


Spoiler: Oh god I can't even






Spoiler: No, it's REALLY disturbing



I thought women gave birth out of their butts and that the baby was completely red and bloody coming out





​


----------



## TarzanGirl (Sep 2, 2015)

ThatRandomMayor said:


> I thought the 'D' in Disney was a 'G'. I always wondered why it wasn't pronounced 'Gisney'



Me too, dude! I didn't actually see the D in that logo til I was like 20.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Sep 2, 2015)

TarzanGirl said:


> Me too, dude! I didn't actually see the D in that logo til I was like 20.



I used to think I was better than Mr. Walt Disney because I thought I could spell better than him.


----------



## pippy1994 (Sep 2, 2015)

I never knew guys had balls until I was about 10. My friend who was older than me also made me believe that they're.... liquids were blue, so I went and told all my other friends that. DX


----------



## JessSux (Sep 2, 2015)

I also thought the Disney D was  G...

And my dolls also came to life. Only my dolls were my friends. They would only come to life when I was out of town overnight. Then when I was coming back home they would know I was coming back home. They would be really excited, and be working together to put all my stuff back to normal before I got there. They really wanted me to play with them. So when I would get home I would make sure to say hi to them right away. 

My dad also told my siblings and I that if we were bad my parents would sell us to the gypsies. It kept us in line.


----------



## milkday (Sep 2, 2015)

I thought if you pressed your belly button, you'd get a baby. I also thought if you pressed it too many times you'd be up to your neck in babies and the police would take you away


----------



## Yumei (Sep 2, 2015)

* I was another Gisney victim
* Barbie doll hair would grow back
* bats are vampires
* roads would move under the cars
* anything in a can was soda

**all bricks are red because they are made from red clay
^ it wasn't until I recently watched it on _How it's Made_ that I learned that bricks are _colored_ that way.


----------



## tali-zorah-vas-nerd (Sep 3, 2015)

I come from an atheist family, and up until late middle school, I didn't know that Easter was a religious holiday.


----------



## Trickilicky (Sep 3, 2015)

I used to think that babies came out of ladies bellybuttons.


----------



## EmilieArts (Sep 3, 2015)

My boyfriend used to think urine caused pregnancy


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

JessSux said:


> I also thought the Disney D was  G...
> 
> And my dolls also came to life. Only my dolls were my friends. They would only come to life when I was out of town overnight. Then when I was coming back home they would know I was coming back home. They would be really excited, and be working together to put all my stuff back to normal before I got there. They really wanted me to play with them. So when I would get home I would make sure to say hi to them right away.
> 
> My dad also told my siblings and I that if we were bad my parents would sell us to the gypsies. It kept us in line.



My mom told me and my siblings the gypsies thing all the time too.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

I thought the "y" in the Disney logo was a "p" so it was always "Disnep" for me lel


----------



## gazea9r (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't remember too many things but the few I remember are: (1) CandyMan would come after you if you took your brother's candies without asking. He also would come after me if I got my brother upset. God I was so scared as a child haha. (2) Without a doubt, bats were vampires. (3) The card game "Go Fish"...It wasn't until a few years ago that I realized it was called "Go Fish" and not "Gold Fish" .-. I was heavily influenced by "One Fish, Two Fish, Red Fish, Blue Fish"... (4) For the longest time, my mother always told me that if I went out at night without someone in my family with me, I would get kidnapped and then slaughtered. Once I was dead, they would cut up my body, sell my organs and body parts and I would become an evil ghost and never go to heaven. (5) Everyone was the same.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Sep 5, 2015)

Derp I forgot about one for me. I always thought Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh were cartoons.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 5, 2015)

When I was about 6 or 7, I always thought women carried a disease that made men like them more than other people when they got too close.


----------



## bigger34 (Sep 5, 2015)

I used to think as a kid that if I ate watermelon seeds that watermelon would grow inside me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 5, 2015)

My cousin and I once cut out a bit of each other's hair and "transplanted" it with tape, thinking somehow it would attach and we'd both have a cool streak because we were like 7 and not old enough to get out hair dyed. Instead we had to hide the hair under my bed so we wouldn't get in trouble, but our mom's easily saw the chunk of each of our hair missing... XD


----------



## Athera (Sep 5, 2015)

the disabled parking logo looked like someone on the toilet so i used to think it would be for people who needed to park close to buildings to use the bathroom asap! hahaha i was an idiot. (hope no one strangely takes offence to this)


----------



## Heyden (Sep 5, 2015)

I thought sushi was Chinese
and I pronounced it as shushi
rip


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2015)

Athera said:


> the disabled parking logo looked like someone on the toilet so i used to think it would be for people who needed to park close to buildings to use the bathroom asap! hahaha i was an idiot. (hope no one strangely takes offence to this)



well it kinda does so i feel you


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Sep 5, 2015)

My parents convinced me that they knew one of Santa's elves and could call him on the phone to tell him I was bad.
Nearly gave me panic attacks.  Never noticed till years later that they couldn't remember the name at times.  I'm still very miffed at them.



ThatRandomMayor said:


> I thought the 'D' in Disney was a 'G'. I always wondered why it wasn't pronounced 'Gisney'


I had the same thing.  I always saw it as some kind of reverse G too.
I still pronounced it as Disney, but I never saw it as a capital D.  I can now if I try, but I don't really want to.


----------



## ~NinfiaLazuli~ (Sep 5, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> My parents convinced me that they knew one of Santa's elves and could call him on the phone to tell him I was bad.
> Nearly gave me panic attacks.  Never noticed till years later that they couldn't remember the name at times.  I'm still very miffed at them.
> 
> 
> ...



I used to believe in the calling santa's elves thing too, but with my family they said they would call santa himself and I freaked out whenever they said that.
I thought boyfriends and girlfriends were always just: You see someone of the opposite gender and run up to them and then shout, "YOU ARE MY GIRL/BOYFRIEND NOW!" and they had to accept.


----------



## Joy (Sep 5, 2015)

I use to think if I swallowed bubble gum I'd fart out a bubble.


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to think when two men were dating
one of them was secretly a girl


----------



## radical6 (Sep 6, 2015)

my dad didnt want me going into the forest by my house so he told me all the garden snakes in there were poisonous


----------



## jiny (Sep 6, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Derp I forgot about one for me. I always thought Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh were cartoons.



arent they


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 6, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> My parents convinced me that they knew one of Santa's elves and could call him on the phone to tell him I was bad.
> Nearly gave me panic attacks.  Never noticed till years later that they couldn't remember the name at times.  I'm still very miffed at them.



So when I was growing up we weren't always in a good place with money, so some years we'd get secondhand toys and stuff but they'd still get wrapped all nice so we thought they were new, and one year I noticed that the barbie scooter I had gotten already had a dirty footprint on it and when I showed my mom she told me that it was because the elves tried out my toys before I got them, and it actually made me kind of mad cause they were *my* toys and I didn't want anyone else playing with them... =[


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

I thought there was going to be a tsunami in the middle of the UK. And I thought someone was going to brick up the doors and windows. Oh, and I thought I was going to fall through the floor at night. And that if I turned over and hid under the comforter then murderers wouldn't see me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 6, 2015)

sock said:


> I thought there was going to be a tsunami in the middle of the UK. And I thought someone was going to brick up the doors and windows. Oh, and I thought I was going to fall through the floor at night. And that if I turned over and hid under the comforter then murderers wouldn't see me.



CONFIRMED, monsters, murderers, aliens, ghosts, none of them can penetrate the ultra protective blanket over the face!


----------



## sock (Sep 6, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> CONFIRMED, monsters, murderers, aliens, ghosts, none of them can penetrate the ultra protective blanket over the face!


I wish I had known that when I was 4 xD


----------



## Knopekin (Sep 6, 2015)

My dad was a huge troll and used to just make up weird facts and lie about really random things, so now my sister and I are adults and are still trying to filter out the weird misinformation we'd never questioned as kids. 

A small sample:

*You know how bees do a dance to each other to communicate where nectar is (this is actually true)? When they've found particularly sweet nectar, they dance in the shape of the letter B, which is how they earned their name (NOT TRUE, what the hell dad?)

*During the second World War, someone sent Winston Churchill a parrot that said 'heil Hitler' and it was tried for treason (this never happened)

*Mutton is made from dog meat, the name comes from "mutt" (figured this one out pretty early, but it horrified me into vegetarianism)

*The correct name for Ireland is "Ireland Island" (I once insisted this was true to one of my teachers and I was so sure I was right that we ended up looking it up in an encyclopaedia)

...And many more I forget.


----------



## Superpenguin (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to think people would call the cops on anyone who ran red lights. I thought that three little men were inside every traffic light manually controlling the lights. When draining the bathtub, I thought a small snake would pop out of the drain and attack you with worst case scenario being he would drag you down the drain with him.

And then I used to think that people could spontaneously develop HIV and other STDs just by having sex even if both partners were clean cause I guess my innocent little mind at the time could never imagine people hooking up with multiple people in their lifetimes lmao.


----------



## Kess (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to think that when you were "prone" to something, it meant it didn't happen to you a lot. So I would say "I'm prone to getting sick  !!! I'm prone to falling down stairs! I prone to tripping!" and the other person would be like "??? you ok?" lol I thought it meant that thing rarely affected you


----------



## Saylor (Sep 6, 2015)

I thought when people said there was a man in the moon they meant that there was an actual man stuck up on the moon who couldn't get down. I also thought that it was entirely plausible to reach the moon as long as you had a really long ladder so I always wondered why nobody ever tried to rescue the man, and I always begged my parents to let me use their ladder so I could try and get him down.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 6, 2015)

Knopekin said:


> yiiy
> 
> **During the second World War, someone sent Winston Churchill a parrot that said 'heil Hitler' and it was tried for treason (this never happened)*
> 
> yiiy



Treason, eh?

Reminds me of a picture I posted on DeviantArt...


----------



## mitzelflx (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to think I was  some anti-snow white cause animals would always run away from me as soon as I got near them. Turns out they just don't like little 7 year olds running towards them like a mad man with a chainsaw.


----------



## jiny (Sep 7, 2015)

I used to think every Spanish word ended with a.

So, "Helloa, howa area doinga?"

And when people said "jajajaja", they were asking for jello.


----------



## Kuroh (Sep 7, 2015)

idk what my librarian's motive was when she told us this but in elementary school she said, "objects grow a few centimeters during the night but it's such a slight difference you can't notice it"

I believed her at the time because she sounded so serious as she was saying it LOL


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 7, 2015)

umeiko said:


> idk what my librarian's motive was when she told us this but in elementary school she said, "objects grow a few centimeters during the night but it's such a slight difference you can't notice it"
> 
> I believed her at the time because she sounded so serious as she was saying it LOL



Well we do because our spines stretch out, but like did she meant like household inanimate objects? That would be really weird.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 8, 2015)

cookiecrisps said:


> I used to think every Spanish word ended with a.
> 
> So, "Helloa, howa area doinga?"
> 
> And when people said "jajajaja", they were asking for jello.



You were racist towards Italians.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 13, 2015)

When I was in Kindergarten, our computer teacher would make us play this muncher game. Basically there was this checker board, and eat of the tiles would have an object on it. These two worms would then dictate what your muncher would eat (i.e red items, spheres, ect). Anyways, for some reason I was absolutely terrified of this game. I would freak out and cry everytime we had to play it. It eventually got so bad my grandma had to come to school after hours to talk to the teacher about it. She couldn't figure out what was so scary about it, so the teacher let her bring home a copy of the game. Of course, that just made things worse. I was so afraid that the muncher and the worm would crawl out of the computer and come to life and eat me, so I ran away for a few hours.


----------



## pastellrain (Sep 14, 2015)

I didn't know until I was 7 that girlfriend or boyfriend meant "lover". I thought it was just a normal friend who happened to be of the opposite gender, and then when you grow up, you're supposed to marry them. That seemed logical to my little child's mind back then. I had a friend who was a boy and I used to brag about how we were going to get married when we were older. That caused a lot of awkwardness.

I knew absolutely nothing of romance back then.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought Sex was kissing so hard.

I'm a good kid


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

I had no idea what was so sexy about what I thought was a salami covered with mayonnaise. It turned out, it was a painis covered in sperm fluid!!


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 14, 2015)

My mom used to tell me ****ed up **** to get me to take medicine. Like I would shrivel into a raisin or bugs would grow in my stomache, etc.  
I thought a lot of animes were actually Korean because I grew up watching them dubbed in Korean on TV. Like I knew Crayon Shin Chan as Jjangu and thought he was just some perverted Korean kid. 
I thought tortoise and porpoise was pronounced the same as the Pokemon Blastoise because I never really said those words, ever, and the only thing remotely close to it that I knew how to pronounce was blastoise.


----------



## tumut (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought teachers lived at school, and I also thought the moon in the sky was Earth.


----------



## Albuns (Sep 14, 2015)

When I was little, I thought going to the next grade was moving the entire class and teacher into a giant glass elevator that lead us higher into the sky, and into a bigger classroom.


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 14, 2015)

This is a dumb one, but when I was a little kid, male characters that have eyelashes I thought they were girls.

I'm so odd.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought the sun, moon and stars were all on earth. I also thought they were as small as the look.


----------



## contententity (Sep 14, 2015)

speaking of barbies/dolls (re: OP)... my older sister once told me that when you fart it's actually barbies crawling into your butthole and screaming and i legit believed it for the longest time

- - - Post Merge - - -



spCrossing said:


> This is a dumb one, but when I was a little kid, male characters that have eyelashes I thought they were girls.
> 
> I'm so odd.



i thought this too!


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 14, 2015)

^ I thought that too with toys and things. If my Littlest Pet Shops had eyelashes, they were girls. If they didn't, they were boys.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 14, 2015)

Twisterheart said:


> ^ I thought that too with toys and things. If my Littlest Pet Shops had eyelashes, they were girls. If they didn't, they were boys.



Oh my god, I thought this too! O_O


----------



## Kess (Sep 14, 2015)

I used to think "cop a feel" was either "cop a field" or "crop a field"


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Sep 14, 2015)

For some reason, my sister tells me that I thought having your arms crossed would give people a fatal heart attack.


----------

